# Your favorite Southern Orange County LBS?



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Well I'm trying to narrow down which bike I want and which shop I should give all my business too for everything.

There is Rock and Road cyclery in RSM. 

A Cycle shop I found in Ladera Ranch

Buy-my-bikes in San Juan

and Revo in Dana Point

I checked them all out and am still trying to decide on my bike but I thought I would see if I can get any info on good/bad things about these shops.


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*Rock N Road*

I'm a big fan of Rock N Road. I've had good luck in the Mission Viejo store, but my personal favorite is the Laguna Niguel store. The addresses, phone numbers, and store hours for both stores can be found at: http://www.rocknroadcyclery.net/.

I visited all the shops you listed and a whole bunch more when I decided I wanted a road bike. I could make some pretty negative comments about most of them, but will refrain. Rather, I'll share the positive experience I had with Rock N Road in Laguna Niguel. The whole team at Rock N Road was great. I've worked with everyone at one point or another. Jeff (the manager) was able to help out by putting a package together for me as I needed everything ... bike, pedals, shoes, helmet, shorts, jersey, saddle bag, CO2, and so on. The others were equally helpful and patient ... Jason, Parker, Tim, Monty, and everyone else. The real key for me was the service. They were helpful every step of the way and have provided incredible service after the sale. Heck, they know me by name when I go in there. That says something in a day and age when customer service is near extinct. I was so impressed with my initial bike purchase and service that I have since purchased two other bikes from them and get all my service through them.

I used to live in Aliso Viejo, minutes from the store. I'm now living in Irvine and have quite a drive to get there. I know it's out of my way, but it's still worth the drive every time. I would seriously give these guys a shot ... it would be hard to beat them.

Of course I'll include the standard disclaimer: I don't work for them (although if I did, I would get discounts ... hmmm that may not be such a bad idea) and have no official affiliation with them. They've just done me right time and time again and I'm happy to be able to recommend them to anyone who will listen. 

Good luck!


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

BrianT said:


> I'm a big fan of Rock N Road. I've had good luck in the Mission Viejo store, but my personal favorite is the Laguna Niguel store. The addresses, phone numbers, and store hours for both stores can be found at: http://www.rocknroadcyclery.net/.
> 
> I visited all the shops you listed and a whole bunch more when I decided I wanted a road bike. I could make some pretty negative comments about most of them, but will refrain. Rather, I'll share the positive experience I had with Rock N Road in Laguna Niguel. The whole team at Rock N Road was great. I've worked with everyone at one point or another. Jeff (the manager) was able to help out by putting a package together for me as I needed everything ... bike, pedals, shoes, helmet, shorts, jersey, saddle bag, CO2, and so on. The others were equally helpful and patient ... Jason, Parker, Tim, Monty, and everyone else. The real key for me was the service. They were helpful every step of the way and have provided incredible service after the sale. Heck, they know me by name when I go in there. That says something in a day and age when customer service is near extinct. I was so impressed with my initial bike purchase and service that I have since purchased two other bikes from them and get all my service through them.
> 
> ...



Wow, nice and long response. Just what I needed.

They have a Laguna Niguel store!? I've lived here my whole life and I haven't seen it...hahah

I went to the one off of Marguerite/Santa Margarita parkway. What a waste!

I will DEFINITELY check them out...heck, I think I might go after I post this. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow, thanks again man!

I talked to Parker and another guy and road the bikes around quite a bit. The shop is nice and close and the guys are cool. We totalled about $1,600 after tax for the full setup. I decided on the trek 1500 for me to start on since It will be my first bike. I was also looking at the borgise and 2100 but I can't really respect all those tiny differences yet.


----------



## BrianT (Oct 12, 2004)

*Congrats!*

Congratulations on the bike purchase!

I'm glad you found the store and had a good experience with them. Honestly, I have never heard anyone make a negative comment about that shop. If you're happy now, just wait until you go back in for service. They will happily and quickly adjust derailleurs, brakes, etc. as needed. This is especially important after the first few rides as cables will stretch a little. Also keep in mind that they're more than willing to help you with fit. If you have any discomfort or need any adjustments after a couple of rides, they'll make things right.

Enjoy the new bike!


----------



## Silver222 (Aug 5, 2004)

I love Switchback in Orange. Great little shop.


----------



## rroselli (Jan 2, 2003)

*Buy my bikes*

in San Juan... love the sign on the wall outside the shop. No bicycles or skateboards allowed! 

There is another bike shop in Mission Viejo is it? Next to a Rover dealership across from a Cinema or mall. Its pretty nice also.

I'm from Arizona and we found them both while riding the area during a vacation...


----------



## arsdc (May 18, 2005)

*Rental in OC?*

This is slightly off-topic, but I will be in Newport Beach/Irvine the first two weeks of August and would like to rent a road bike. Any ideas?
thx
Alan


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

www.yellowpages.com


I don't really have any suggestions as far as a specific place? I'm sure there will be an abundance of places.


----------



## rljones (Aug 6, 2005)

I'd strongly recommend stopping by Laguna Cyclery in Laguna Beach. They're just off PCH on Dahlia (south Laguna). Patrick, the owner is a very nice guy and an incredible rider.

Their selection is very nice and they have rental bikes. Their web site is http://lagunacyclery.net/site/intro.cfm

Regards, Robert


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

rljones said:


> I'd strongly recommend stopping by Laguna Cyclery in Laguna Beach. They're just off PCH on Dahlia (south Laguna). Patrick, the owner is a very nice guy and an incredible rider.
> 
> Their selection is very nice and they have rental bikes. Their web site is http://lagunacyclery.net/site/intro.cfm
> 
> Regards, Robert



Yeah, I've been by quite a few times. Although I found my local shop. Thanks


----------



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

rljones said:


> I'd strongly recommend stopping by Laguna Cyclery in Laguna Beach. They're just off PCH on Dahlia (south Laguna). Patrick, the owner is a very nice guy and an incredible rider.
> 
> Their selection is very nice and they have rental bikes. Their web site is http://lagunacyclery.net/site/intro.cfm
> 
> Regards, Robert


Yeah, I always notice that shop when I climb up Temple Hills. They have some nice stuff.

If you want to talk bikes with a guy who's extremely knowledgeable about the business you should stop at Sea Schwinn/Two Wheels One Planet in Costa Mesa. They have a new manager who was formerly the chief editor of Bicycle Retailer for years, which is the primary periodical of industry insiders. The high end business of Sea Schwinn/Two Wheels has fallen on hard times the last few years, but they got this guy to turn things around.


----------



## commuting_for_fun (Aug 5, 2005)

Go see Tim and Sherry at Switchback Cyclery in Orange. They will take great care of you.
Great pricing, expert advice, exceptional help, and they just plain love bicycles.


----------



## cjh (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm suprised nobody has mentioned THE PATH in Tustin. The best, no competition.


----------



## reflux (May 20, 2004)

cjh said:


> I'm suprised nobody has mentioned THE PATH in Tustin. The best, no competition.


They're pretty much mountain only, but hands down one of the best shops I've ever set foot in. Thankfully I only work a few miles away.


----------



## rmacpga (May 30, 2006)

*Check It*

Ladera Cyclery is great. They are very good with all levels of riders. Fun road and MTB rides. Rock n Road in MV is very friendly and helpful. Jax in Irvine has by far the best service department anywhere. They understand what cyclists go through with tweaking and fixing bikes so they are very accomodating.


----------



## vilhelm (Mar 20, 2006)

+1 for Two Wheels One Plant / Sea Schwinn (specifically the Costa Mesa store) on 17th. http://twowheelsoneplanet.com/ I'm a former MTB turned wannabe roadie and they have been very helpful in my transition.


----------



## 40cal (Jun 7, 2006)

Another vote for Switchback in orange. Great people.


----------



## mvbiker (Aug 17, 2006)

*Rock N Road*

Rock N Road used to be the best. In the past year, the quality of service and shopping experience has plummeted. Matt took a lot of the best people to his new Specialized store.

In the past year, I've spent over $4K there. Could have gone other places to save a little money, but wanted to support my local LBS, develop a relationship, and get their "good service." Last month, over the space of 2 weeks, my bike spent 6 days there on two visits. They couldn't get some simple repairs right. I finally ended up doing the repairs myself. Just plain sloppy work and a "don't care attitude." I wasn't asking for unreasonable things, nor did I make any demands. Just asked them to make some simple repairs with no pressure for delivery. This wasn't the first time, but was the proverbial straw.

Two friends who have spent a lot of money at Rock N Road in the past years, unsolicited, have shared similar experiences. All of us are now spending our money elsewhere. I'll use them for small purchases that don't require any support and where their price is competitive.

As an example, just spent $1500 on a wheel and drivetrain upgrade. Price was really not the issue, pleasant shopping experience and customer service was what I was looking for. A year ago, Rock N Road would have gotten all that, now they got the two tubes that I forgot to buy at a more distant LBS. The more distant LBS got the other $1490+. One of the friends just invested about $750 in his MTB. Again, it could have been theirs--someone else got it.

There are a couple of good guys there, but overall the shopping experience is not great. Hard to put a finger on it, but I don't feel "welcome" in the store. I don't want to take a lot of their time or engage in long conversations, but a smile, "welcome to the store," and "thanks for visiting," don't seem unreasonable as expectations. For the few things I buy, I feel like I should apologize for taking their time to give them my money.

Still looking for a LBS to support and build a relationship with. Ladera looks good, Jax looks good. Looking at a couple others.


----------



## drdatabase (Aug 1, 2006)

The few times I've been to Revo in DP they were nice. Got me a bike to test ride and then left me alone. Just like I like it. I agree Rock n Road seems to have a cold feeling like they could careless if you buy from them. I'll be doing the drive up to Surf City Cycles this weekend to check them out.


----------



## tink bell (Jul 28, 2006)

tim & sherry at switchback are great, but so are the boys at the path. i tend to go to switchback for road needs & the path for mtb, although i believe the path has started carrying road bikes.


----------

